# Just a bit of advice



## Garry_McGinily (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking for some simple help. I would love to live and work in the States, even if just for 1 year. I have visited the country several times now and find it a fantastic environment.

Can anyone advise on what I should perhaps look into first. What employment opportunities could be open to me, for such a short period of time? Could I find somewhere to live?

While I've been to a couple of states, Nebraska, Florida and Illinois, there are othersI'd like to see. Where would be the best place for someone of British origin?

I've got a young son, he'll be 3 in April. What sort of educational facilities are available for kids of such a young age? What about primary education? Would it be possible for a UK kid to attend a US school and if so, how do you register the child at school?

I'm sure I'll have a million more questions, so if anyone can provide assistance it would be grately appreciated.


----------



## Danzaivar (Feb 19, 2009)

Unless you are in quite an advanced field or have a lot of specialist experience you won't be able to come over on employment grounds, even just for a year, I'm afraid to say. If you give a quick overview of your education and work history then someone might be able to help you out, but since you asked about employment opportunities in general rather than a specialist field's opportunity I'd assume you don't fit a specialist role.

I'm not so sure about educational facilities for your son but I do believe that you don't really need anything to buy/rent a house in the States. Of course without being able to work there all the other stuff isn't worth thinking about.

Sorry if I sound harsh, but the US is a really rough place to try get into to work. Most other threads/guides on the web have everything there is to know about getting in through a job, tho it can be a depressing read.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless you give a bit of information about your professional experience, there is not going to be an intelligent answer.

Congratulations to such a child. You can register the child in private daycare. Depending on what is offered and the geographic location you are looking at 200-500$ per week during normal business hours. You haved to show proof of eligibility (visa ...) to entroll the child in public pre-school at 5.
It is possible to make the move - education, professional experience or the love of a lifetime are your best tickets.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> You haved to show proof of eligibility (visa ...) to entroll the child in public pre-school at 5.


Not unless the schools thinks it can get away with kicking sand in the face of USSC, you don't! See: Pyler v. Doe. A public school should not even require a SSN, never mind immigration status.

The OP might well be in contravention of her visa terms, though, were she to enroll a child.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Not unless the schools thinks it can get away with kicking sand in the face of USSC, you don't! See: Pyler v. Doe. A public school should not even require a SSN, never mind immigration status.
> 
> The OP might well be in contravention of her visa terms, though, were she to enroll a child.


Duck:>) Paper is patient. In my area parents have to bring even proof of residence in form of deed/mortgage/lease to qualify a child for some of the more desirable public schools.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Duck:>) Paper is patient. In my area parents have to bring even proof of residence in form of deed/mortgage/lease to qualify a child for some of the more desirable public schools.


Proof of physical residence is fine. Proof of immigration status is not.


----------

